# Peke not the same after grooming



## Deanna D (Jun 25, 2012)

We took him in 2 days ago and he's been different ever since. He had quite alot of hair taken off around his back end and around "the boys"!!! I think she checked his anal glands as well. Since then he won't eat or drink, licks himself alot and only seems to walk or run a few steps then sits quickly and starts to lick. Doesn't seem red or swollen down there but he's not himself. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Have you checked him? Is there razor burn, did she cut him etc? Have you called your vet?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Was he matted? It's not uncommon for a dog to act strangely after having a lot of matting removed. Their skin feels weird without the mats, and removing mats can be painful.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

If he hasn't eaten or drank in two days I think he needs to see a vet.

Was it a new groomer? Someone unfamiliar? 

Once we tried a certain groomer in our area. My dog cried and acted strange when we got her home...walked funny, couldn't stand up for several hours, wouldn't eaten. Never went back to that one.


----------



## Deanna D (Jun 25, 2012)

He finally had a good long concentrated pee but didn't lift his leg as usual. He's seeing the vet today. We've never been to this groomer before. He doesn't like going to them but needed a good hairdo. He's not red or burnt looking but tender in his groin.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Is he old? You can run into problems when you have an old dog stand for the length of time a grooming takes, because they're deconditioned and their joints hurt too much for it.

Good luck at the vet.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Perhaps clipping around his testicles made the hair prickly? I know my female dog does the butt flop for days if we trim her business area.


----------



## Deanna D (Jun 25, 2012)

Nothing unusual found at the vet. He does do the bum flop and immediately licks around his testicles and bottom. There is some prickly hairs there too and some groin tenderness. I am wondering if the groomer wrapped her hands around his back legs in order to use her thumbs to express his anal glands. Maybe she squeezed to hard causing the discomfort. He is reluctant to pee and poop. Still not wanting to eat or drink. We have Metacam for him as well as pain meds. I'm just wondering how long this is going to go on. We give him watermelon which he loves, for some fluid.


----------



## Deanna D (Jun 25, 2012)

I should also say he's only 1 1/2 years old and although he had alot of hair around his back end and it was dryish he wasn't matted.


----------



## yongyp13 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Deanna,

My peke is having the same problem. We just send him for grooming 2 days ago.
He is drinking and eating but would licks himself alot and only seems to walk or run a few steps then sits quickly and starts to lick.
He also does the bum flop and immediately licks around his testicles and bottom.
Before he would pee 3 to 4 times a day but now he only pee once a day (long concentrated pee)
I've seen the vet but the nothing seems to be wrong with him.
How long it took for your peke to be back normal again?
I'm so worried. Thanks.


----------



## Tvo (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, just wondering did you find out if there was anything wrong with your dog and how long until he stopped acting odd? My peke just got a hair cut 2 days ago and has been acting strange since (crying, grunting, licking everything, sitting on his tail, not always walking properly), I have never seen him act like this before and he seems very frustrated and I think he is in pain.
Your help would be very appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread is almost two years old, and the OP has not returned since her initial posts, so I don't think you're not likely to get the answers you're looking for here. Please start your own thread, you'll be far more likely to get answers that way.


----------

